# Throwaway blades?



## apicius9 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just wondering, does anyone of you ever throw messed-up blades away? I'm just looking for a few knife-shaped pieces that I can have next to my handles so that people get a better idea about the size. I would want to grind the tang to a thin stick so I can stick any size wa handle on, it's just for scale really. Something like 240-270ish gyuto, maybe a petty and a slicer shape. Before I whittle something out of aluminum foil or thin sheet metal, I thought I'd ask... It would never be used as a knife or sold. 

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## Mike Davis (Aug 23, 2011)

I have some .100 aluminum, i could profile you out some blade shapes. Shoot me your info, the specifics you want and i can get them cut out tonight.


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 23, 2011)

Check jmf's dumpster.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 23, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Check jmf's dumpster.


lus1:

He might have a Yanagi for you soon. He'll be a master bladesmith in a year at this rate.


----------

